# Goat pregnancy/kidding signs??- yellow goo discharging.



## cwatkin

I posted a few weeks ago that I though birth was imminent for two of my doe goats. I was obviously incorrect as they are still pregnant and haven't given birth as of yet.

They have gotten larger and their bellies have began to hang down low. There has been intermittent clear discharge from their female areas until the last day or so. I am noticing a milky yellow goo coming out in small amounts. Some of this falls off while some dries. The closest thing I can compare this substance to is Elmer's wood glue which looks somewhat like a yellow version of the plain white glue we all used in grade school. This color is new. What does this mean as two goats have it now and they are both the ones who are pregnant?

Both goats are quite large and one is walking funny and appears to be in discomfort. She is in odd positions and her tail is sticking up funny. She is also away from the other goats although she was always the one most like this anyway. With humans, she is the most tame and likely the easiest to handle.

How soon should I expect kids? I am now keeping a close eye on them?

I am new to goats overall and appreciate any advice.

Thank you,

Conor


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wouldn't leave her....the one in a funny position....is she stretching? Or is she kinda humped up in the back area?


----------



## sweetgoats

Hello Conner,

I would guss it is the plug that she is loosing.

How is her udder doing? Is it getting big and full or still a little loose? If you could post a picture we might be able to help a little more.


----------



## cwatkin

I will go get photos of the two shortly. The one in odd positions has a full udder as does the other one. I have been checking on her intermittently for hours and don't see any huge change. The yellow goo is largely gone though.

Conor


----------



## sweetgoats

I have had my does loose their plug a month before and I have had them lost it right before they kid. 

Their Udder will get so big that it looks like it can't take anymore, then it will fill a bit more (in most cases)


----------



## cwatkin

They have been bagging up and are pretty tight but I don't know how much bigger they will get. I have also read lots and some don't bag up much until during or after birth. Of course reading and actual experience are two totally different things. I have seen much bigger udders so I think they are not quite there yet.

I still see some of that yellow goo on one of the girls although neither has much of it at the moment. It is kinda dried around the back of one and is kinda orange in color.

Conor


----------



## NyGoatMom

I belive amber color means kids soon...


----------



## cwatkin

Ok, good to know. She let loose with a thick creamy white mucus and then maybe some more of the yellowish kind. Nothing is coming now and she is back up and walking around eating.

I had her in a separate pen with an enclosure and she was happy there for a bit and then became miserable and started screaming to be let out with all her friends. I let her out but will keep an eye in case she needs to go back in.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin

It looks like I had another false alarm. I guess mucus can discharge for quite a while before birth.

Conor


----------



## toth boer goats

I know the feeling


----------



## NyGoatMom

But it doesn't hurt to keep checking anyway....keep us posted!


----------

